# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Chỉnh hện mét cho thước quang mitutoyo

## phuocviet346

Chào các ACE trên diễn đàn, em có cái thước quang và màn hình hiển thị của hãng Mitutoyo cũ. Thước quang thì tháo từ con máy phay ở nhà, còn đầu hiển thị thì sưu tầm về gắn 2 cái này lại với nhau thì hiển thị ok. Nhưng có 1 vấn để là đầu hiển thị lại hiển thị hệ inch, tháo bord ra xem thì có 8 cái switch không biết phải để chỉnh hệ mét và hệ inch hay không nữa vì tìm catalogue không ra chắc do cổ quá. Gạt mấy cái switch tùm lum thì thấy trong đó có switch để chỉnh hệ thập phân. Tìm mãi chẳng ra được hệ mét, lên diễn đàn mong được mọi người giúp đỡ
Xem hình em chụp thực tế, cảm ơn !

----------

